
Bankruptcy, jail, ruined lives: inside the Post Office scandal - maxbaines
https://www.ft.com/content/0138cd7d-9673-436b-86a1-33704b29eb60
======
flarg
A great analysis by Private Eye, which has been reporting on this story for a
long time - Private Eye Online | Justice Lost In The Post:
[https://www.private-eye.co.uk/special-reports/justice-
lost-i...](https://www.private-eye.co.uk/special-reports/justice-lost-in-the-
post)

For the HN crowd this story shows the real-life impact of software errors and
failures.

